# 66 GTO needs a new electric wiring harness, what`s the best



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey Guys
my 66 GTO needs a new complete electric wiring harness, can anybody help, what is the best wiring harness for a 66 GTO

Car has no ac and no power windows, 

Can somebody recommend me something, what works best

Thanks for Input guys and best regards from Germany
Thanks
Carsten


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

M&H #1 for full factory correct Plug & Play harnesses hands-down IMO.
Full stock or customized to your needs.
Reproduction Wiring Harnesses for America's Muscle Cars


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I used AAW on my 66 Lemans with no problems. I was easy to install. As you connect your wires mark them on the schematic so that u know what wires have been connected.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Another vote for M&H. Exact reproduction of original, with no cutting or modifications needed. Just plug it in and go.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Not familiar with M&H, but I am very happy with American Auto Wire Kit for '64 - '67 GTO.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

*electrical wiring*

I was leaning toward buying the American Autowire 510188 kit to rewire my 65 GTO, but the price ($589) causes me to pause. I saw a Speedway Universal 22 circuit kit for $189.99, but can't tell anything about the quality of the parts used (i.e. connectors, pins, fusebox). I am a retired Electrical Engineer so wiring doesn't intimidate me, but I've had horrible experiences with "Universal" products in the past. Has anyone on the forum used Speedway supplied wiring products and care to comment?

NoAngelBuddy


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You get what you pay for with these kits. Reproducton harnesses fit perfectly, are designed specifically for the vehicle they are installed in. Universal kits are much more difficult to install, and are generic, so they fit a lot of models but none of them perfectly. Cry once when you buy it, or cry every time you use it----your choice!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 for M&H- that's what I used on my '69 and it was plug and play. Also all the wires are color coded exactly the same as original factory which can be a big help when you're chasing down something using a factory wiring diagram.


Bear


----------

